
Can't focus on your goal? I am building an app to help you focus on the goal - just4sky
I’m developing an app to help me focus on my goals.<p>Last year, I read a book called Deep Work and it introduced me the 4 Disciplines of Execution (4DX). The key elements of 4DX are a wildly important goal, lead measure, and scoreboard.<p>I practise Pomodoro technique every day. Therefore, I build an MVP that combined the Pomodoro technique and 4DX.<p>Deep Work Hours (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pomodoro-80211.firebaseapp.com) - A Pomodoro timer app to help you focus on the wildly important goal<p>Features:<p>Pomodoro timer - A timer that starts with 25 minutes focus intervals with 5 or 15 minutes breaks.<p>Goal setting - Add your wildly important goals. Select a goal to focus before starting the timer.<p>Scoreboard - Each focus intervals will be saved and show on the tracker.<p>Really appreciate if you could try it out and give me your feedback.
======
random_kris
I like it, simple but effective. I like the design but I am not a designer so
my opinion on design shouldn't be taken much seriously. The problem todo apps,
timers etc... is that I sometimes just forget to use them for some time and
then don't use them ever again. Whoever solves this "accountabilty" has my
money

~~~
just4sky
Thank you for spending your time trying my app.

I understand you. Sometimes, I directly jump into working without starting any
timer or move to another task without checking off the previous task.

How do you kick start your work? Is there any routine or small habit that you
have before you start working on any task?

For example, I like to make a cup of coffee or hot tea before starting to work
on anything. It is like a trigger.

------
robodale
I really like the fact you are looking for feedback early in your development
loop. Also, I notice your favicon is the Vue.js logo...nice choice!

I signed up and will be using this over the course of a few days. I'll post
back here with suggestions, questions, etc.

Again, nice work!

~~~
robodale
FEATURE REQUEST: I'd like to order my Goals after I create them.

~~~
just4sky
Now you can sort your goal on Edit mode. You can move any goal to the top of
the list.

------
croo
I cannot add one sentence goals. E.g.: writing "goal" then pressing done
doesn't do anything.

~~~
just4sky
Sorry, I can't reproduce this. Does refresh helps you?

------
TheSundar
First Feedback is Adding Goals talking time. it would be nice if you add a
loader while saving a goal in create goal tab

~~~
just4sky
Do you mean you don't know whether the goal is saving or not?

Thanks for pointing it out. I think I missed it. I will add a loader.

------
mkbkn
"Sign in With Google"

I like your idea, but no thanks.

